# Such a great site but won't work on iPad



## bonnetbook (Sep 29, 2010)

Who did the cross browser checking then on this site is v poor on iPad 

Such a shame I'd love to catch up on info on iPad


----------



## gar1.s (Mar 11, 2010)

Get the tapatalk app!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonnetbook (Sep 29, 2010)

Cheers mate!


----------

